# Looking for a picture of the ship Clontarf 1858-60



## strawberrymouse (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi there, I have searched my wee heart out here in New Zealand for any kind of picture/painting of the ship Clontarf that came here in 1858-60 bringing immigrants to our shores. My great-great-grandmother was one of a very small number of children to survive its last voyage here and I just can not find a single image of it anywhere. Its so elusive that even this sites huge gallery doesn't have it! I have pictures of ships that it would have looked identical to but its just not the same. I would love any help you wonderful people could give me. (Wave)

*Ship:* Clontarf _ (Frigate Built full poop Ship, built in 1850 in Quebec, Canada ) _
*Owners:* Arthur Willis, Gann & co Shipping company.
*Voyages:* sailed to New Zealand just 2 times 1858-1860. Gravesend/Plymouth to Lyttelton. Lost at sea on return voyage. (but have not found any record of this besides hearsay)
*Captains:*
Capt John Allen (1858 voyage 16 sept 1858 - 5th jan 1859)
Capt A.W Barclay (1860 voyage 30th nov 1859- 16th march 1860) 

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Strawbery Mouse ,
I have also looked at Canterbury Museum and many websites but have not come acrossa photo - like you my great grandparents ( from near Skipton in Yorkshire ) emigrated on her to N.Z arriving in March 1860 at Lyttelton . I have found passenger lists etc., but will keep trying for a photo. As you say there are plenty of similar vessels but its not the same .

Rgds.
Lindsay


----------



## strawberrymouse (Jan 7, 2011)

Butters said:


> Hi Strawbery Mouse ,
> I have also looked at Canterbury Museum and many websites but have not come acrossa photo - like you my great grandparents ( from near Skipton in Yorkshire ) emigrated on her to N.Z arriving in March 1860 at Lyttelton . I have found passenger lists etc., but will keep trying for a photo. As you say there are plenty of similar vessels but its not the same .
> 
> Rgds.
> Lindsay


Hi Lindsay, its a shame, every day its beginning to feel more like one doesn't even exist. But I'll still keep looking. 
I'm putting a small publication together on the 2 voyages of the Clontarf to New Zealand and am keen on getting small bio's of the passengers with pictures and accounts. If you would be interested in helping me make your great grandparent more then just names on a list that would be awesome. All copyright of the images and text would be reserved to you of course and fully referenced with your ownership in the final publication. 
You can private message me if you wish to contribute.
Marolyn.


----------



## strawberrymouse (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a little bump up.


----------



## Worble (Jan 24, 2021)

Hoping you may have had some luck with this over the last 10 years!? Would love to find an image of the ship.


----------

